
214ft seeding rig working in Australia - fanquake
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IsPkRJZXoow
======
fanquake
This setup seeds at 2.5 acres a minute. In the video it's being driven by a
Baldwin, but has also been run with dual JD track machines.

It uses variable rate and section control; so there shouldn't be any input
wastage when the runs overlap.

It also folds up for transporting.
[https://twitter.com/onus_agronomy/status/732031765204766720](https://twitter.com/onus_agronomy/status/732031765204766720)

